# Thank you, and 2 free E/M coding references



## MikeEnos (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I just wanted to say thanks to all of you who participated in the beta test and helped by giving me your feedback.  I really appreciate your hard work!  The beta test is now completed, so I just wanted to let you know that I don't need any more volunteers at this time.  

To give back to the community who has helped me so much, I also wanted to offer you 2 free coding resources.  I see postings on these forums all the time asking for audit scoring tools or coding references, so here are 2 that I made.  Feel free to use them, absolutely free.  The first resource is an E/M documentation scoring tool.  The second reference is an E/M pocket reference.  For best results, print the pocket reference on thick card stock, and fold it into a 'Z' shape.  I hope you find it helpful!

*Evaluation and Management Documentation Scoring Tool

Evaluation and Management Pocket Reference Guide*

Thanks again for all your support.  Happy coding!


----------

